# oklahoma joe's smoker?



## markg

Hi all, long time member but seldom post.  I'm looking to upgrade my smoker (currently use a charbroil barrel type) and noticed that the box stores are now selling the "oklahoma joe" model for approx $425.  I've looked at comparable models such as horizon and they are twice that. 

Basically I'm looking to see if this is a decent model or will it be comparable to the charbroil I use now?  Am I better off spending the $800+ for a horizon?  I did some serches and found a few topics about oklahoma joes but I'm not sure if they are for the newer models or old ones.

Thanks,


----------



## alblancher

I have one of the older ones made of the heavy steel.  Make sure the workmanship is the same.  I have no issues with my Okie Joe that  any small side car wouldn't have.  Mainly temperature regulation is a bit tricky but is was my first "big boy" smoker and I have fond memories.


----------



## thin blue smoke

I too have on of the old Oklahoma Joe's and it is very thick gauge metal. I loved to cook on it and if it were not for the burn ban last year I would still be cooking on it (I ended up buying a MES 40).

I always built a huge fire and continued to add wood until I had a very large bed of coals. I could then add a couple of sticks, close the lid, adjust the vent and keep it at 225 to 230 consistently. I would add a couple of sticks as needed and seldom had spikes or dips.

I do not know which model or the thickness of the new ones, but I still enjoy mine. There is just something special about tending a wood fire for 12 or more hours and then seeing the results of your hard work.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Yeah, ain't it fun 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .

I love overnighters ........







The results are amazing ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

stan       aka       oldschool

have fun and.......................


----------



## pigbuttbbq

I have a Oklahoma Joe's New Braunsfal (spelling)?? I bought it from ACE hardware and it is my first smoker. I love it and have had no issues with it. I buy wood from Academy it comes in a bag the name is Western. I use hickory, just start a small fire add a couple of logs and it's good for about an hour then I just add another.  I love the smoker and would recommend it to anyone. Now. I'm wanting a bigger smoker on a trailer just because.


----------



## smokeyg

I have an old old old Oklahoma Joe.  Its connected to a trailer and I LOVE IT.


----------



## rickw

If you want what an Oklahoma Joe is suppose to be get a Horizon. Those newer ones are just Chinese knock offs.


----------



## icemanrrc

For the price of a Horizon, you could get a Lang.


----------



## austinl

I've seen some newer Okla. Joe's and they seemed kinda cheaply made to me.  The last time I checked Lang's web site they were a bit pricier than Horizon.  I settled on a horizon 20" (although the lang looked like a very nice unit).  The 20" model has enough vertical clearance cook large turkey's and whole bone-in hams.  I got the built-in convection plate, counterweight, and an additional thermometer port (all highly recommended accessories) with tax and all for $1300.  The only negative comments I have for them is the front-end of the business was lousy; slow response, poor customer service skills, etc.  They guy I talked to when I picked it up said they are very understaffed and I assume that had something to do with it but its still something I'm going to remember about the purchase.


----------



## austinl

PigbuttBBQ said:


> I have a Oklahoma Joe's New Braunsfal (spelling)?? I bought it from ACE hardware and it is my first smoker. I love it and have had no issues with it. I buy wood from Academy it comes in a bag the name is Western. I use hickory, just start a small fire add a couple of logs and it's good for about an hour then I just add another. I love the smoker and would recommend it to anyone. Now. I'm wanting a bigger smoker on a trailer just because.


X2 on the method and wood.  Quality and size is always great from that western wood company Academy carries.  Burn down some wood coals and then just feed her smaller splits nice and slow.


----------



## rib master kc2

The current  Oklahoma Joe's smokers sold at Ace, Lowes, or Homedepo are build in China and are not the same heavy gage metal used to build the older models Oklahoma Joe smokers. The quality is not the same. However if you wish to purchase a smoker that is build  to the original  Oklahoma Joe smoker specs you should look in to a Horizon smoker. However with that said if you elect to go with a Horizon smoker be prepared to spend almost twice the money

A couple of years ago I purchased an  Oklahoma Joe's smoke from Ace hardware for about $450.00. The smoker has worked great for me. I made a few mods to it and it works great. It have not had any problem with heat distribution, it was a matter of me getting use to the smoker, the size of my wood  logs and the amount of meat on the smoker. Once you get to know your smoker, you should not have any problems with heat control or heat distribution...... Glad I saved the money and did not buy a more expensive smoker

On a budget!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rib Master KC2


----------



## buttburner

I recently bought one of those cheaply made chinese OK Joes from Lowes. Its made out of 3/16" steel (I measured it) and weighs about 300 lbs. 

I love it. 

It will hold 265f all day long on a minimum of wood in 25f weather. 

I did a few mods, the most important being tuning plates.

here is pic of yesterday's results













100_2422.jpg



__ buttburner
__ Mar 3, 2013


----------



## christo0pher

I'm wanting a bigger smoker on a trailer just because.


----------



## cromag

I wanted a Lang last month but the tax return vanished quickly so today I went to Lowes and checkout out the O.K. Longhorns. It is much heavier and thicker than those Chargriller offsets so I went ahead and got one. I figure after a tiny bit of mods and a diffusor plate it will work out fine at a much cheaper price.


----------



## hardrockchina

I purchased a Oklahoma Joe and love it so far!.  I did several mods however.   I added door locks (Home Depot) and a high temp gasket around the door (Ace Hardware Green Egg Smoker gasket)... works great.  New Temp guage is on it's way.  I purchased at Lowes for $475 and put $50 in mods...

View media item 211444












IMG_2026.JPG



__ hardrockchina
__ Mar 29, 2013
__ 1


















IMG_2021.JPG



__ hardrockchina
__ Mar 29, 2013


















IMG_2027.JPG



__ hardrockchina
__ Mar 29, 2013


















IMG_2020.JPG



__ hardrockchina
__ Mar 29, 2013


----------



## smokinbrew

Okay, so now I am torn..... I thought I had settled on the Brinkmann Trailmaster....  But from what I have been reading, for a bit more money the Char Broil OK Joe's is a bigger thicker smoker.  Anyone got a direct comparison between the 2?  I really can't justify a Horizon on the family budget, of course I can dream about a Lang.  But in the real world, I need to stay under 500, if can even go that high....  What do you think?


----------



## buttburner

go to the Home Depot site and compare the weights.

thats a good starting point.


----------



## veryolddog

I suggest that you look at the Yoder Wichita and the other Yoder backyard wood and charcoal smokers. They are used a lot in competitions and in that same price range.

Regards,

Ed


----------



## buttburner

veryolddog said:


> I suggest that you look at the Yoder Wichita and the other Yoder backyard wood and charcoal smokers. They are used a lot in competitions and in that same price range.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ed


Yoder Wichita is over $1500 plus shipping

http://www.yodersmokers.com/wichita.html

there least expensive pit is a Cheyenne and its still over twice as much as the smokers we are discussing here.


----------



## ribwizzard

if it was me, Id probably go with the Oky Joe. for that price range. Its built fairly well and can be modified as well.


----------



## tbjoebbq ss

SMokinBrew,

I was in the same boat you were 2 months ago, looking and debating at the Okie Joe and the Trialmaster.  Then I saw a recommendation on this site.  Check out Craigslist.  I did and happened to find a 1 year old Horizon RD Marshall for $600.  Needless to say, that Horizon is in the backyard right now!  Spent a little time (not alot) with a wire wheel and a couple of cans of high temp spray paint - mostly on the firebox - and it absolutely looks just like new.


----------



## smokinbrew

A few have suggested CL, I will start looking.  Went to Home depot to try and look at OK Joe, none to look at.  None at my area lowes, none at my area ace.  I will keep looking.  From the descriptions online it does seem to be a thicker heavier larger smoker than the BTLE.


----------



## 73 drmeat

My OK Joes is sp poorly welded it leaks amoke from all over the pit. Had a welder put quarter inch round an rewelded but door hinges are so bad cannot stop leaks.Paid $350.00 at Academy


----------



## buttburner

73 drmeat said:


> My OK Joes is sp poorly welded it leaks amoke from all over the pit. Had a welder put quarter inch round an rewelded but door hinges are so bad cannot stop leaks.Paid $350.00 at Academy


wow that sucks

mine has nice welds, they are not perfect , but no problem with them at all. Maybe it was made at a different plant? This is how they look, I took some pics when I bought it to show another guy wanting to buy one













IMG_0457.JPG



__ buttburner
__ May 17, 2013


----------



## ribwizzard

As I said earlier, the ones at the local Lowes also appear to be good quality.  Maybe you are right, maybe they have different manufactures.         Best thing to do is look over the one your going to buy and double check the quality.


----------



## winm70

I just purchased mine from Lowe's (I work for them). I have wanted one for quite a while and after seeing several I found mine that had real great welds and the doors fit and finish are great. First fire up today and  leaks are extremely minimal, a very nice unit. I am totally happy.


----------



## cromag

I've had mine for 3 months and used it twice.. I love mine. I used the cheaper offset Chargriller a few years ago and this OK Longhorn I bought to replace my UDS (tired of the UDS lid temp swings).

 found flat fireplace gasket rope and added it between the side fire box and cooking chamber and with new longer bolts I was able to seal the leak that way. I added gasket rope around the lids, 2 new thermometers in the lid, high temp silicone where the smoke stack bolts onto the cooking chamber and tuning plates. All this for half the price  of the Lang. I've always used charcoal and chunks obviously since you can't add when using UDS now with this one I actually did a whole smoke using only splits.


----------



## floyd

Help. I already have a nice Weber Summit gas grill but I want to do REAL BBQ and smoke. I like the Okie Joe because it is much heavier, sturdier,  and better built than the Char Broil and Brinkman knockoffs.  Can you give some specifics about the mods you are making: diffuser plate, door locks, etc? I appreciate your help.


----------



## floyd

ButtBurner, thanks for the good review. I am trying to decide which smoker to get and am dialed into an Oklahoma Joe. I think $400 is enough to spend and it is twice the metal thickness of all the other brands at Lowes and Ace. It appears very sturdy. My only doubt is that it is HUGE. I home backyard bbq guy and am concerned it may be too big. I think you could put a small pig in that thing,  I was actually rethinking the Ok Jo and was looking at Weber smokers but it just is Weber is just NOT what I want. Any help with this decision will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cman55

I purchased my Okie back in June and generally, I've been satisfied with the product. However, I do have some minor gripes regarding its construction. I accepted delivery of my Joe w/o actually giving it a good going over. This is my fault entirely as I found several welds not to have held and gaps in the cooking area between where the lid rests and the cooking chamber. It appears as though my Joe had been dropped at some point either during shipment or assembly at Lowes. The Lid was out of plumb and I noticed several scratch marks on the edge of the SFB. 

Anyway, I overlooked these things and as a result, the Joe leaked quite a bit of smoke during the seasoning process. I tried several ways of fixing this all with minimal results. It was at this point that I went back to Lowes here in PA where the outdoor manager was a understanding soul. He looked up my order and offered to swap the Joe out or a refund. I opted for the swap as the smoker is perhaps the best at its price point. I was taken around the store and shown several Joes they had already assembled and were available. On a few of them, I saw the same defect in the welding and in the lid alignment. I did find one that was done right and chose that one. The Manager then pulled that one to the side and it will be delivered this Thursday and they'll take the old Joe back. 

I say all of this as a cautionary tale to anyone wanting to buy a Joe from Lowes or any other big box store. Check the body when its delivered for defects in welding. Also look for door alignment issues. If possible, walk the store and if you can spot one w/o any visible issues, select that one for delivery.

You'll save yourself a lot of headache if you follow these simple steps. Especially if you plan on doing a lot of cooking with this smoker as quality control appears to be hit or miss with these.

If I had it to do over, I would probably save my money and get the Horizon 20" or the Yoder Wichita. A lot more money true, but I have a feeling you'll get what you pay for in the end. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ribwizzard

The display at my local Lowes as the flange sprung loose on the left side of the door, I have mentioned to the employees there several times as I have walked through the grill section, but they dont seem to care or dont know what to do about it.    I would think there would be a lot of missed sales from using a defected smoker as a floor model.


----------



## radar66

Here is the first mod I did on the OKJ. Uses less space on the grill than the pipe duct.


----------



## cman55

I just got my replacement OKJ today. I inspected it thoroughly and found no issues so I signed and accepted delivery. The delivery guys took my old Okie w/o any problem although I did take the time to point out the issues. I also registered this new OKJ with Charbroil and called their CS. Be advised that the actual model number for the OKJ is 13201747-05 as the instruction manual neglects to add the -05 and this will prevent you from completing the registration. I advised Charbroil CS that there are more than a few OKJ's at various Lowes that are defective in some form or fashion. The young lady sounded understanding as Charbroil doesn't want to be known as a company that sells garbage. I asked her to forward this QC issue to corporate and confirmed that if anything with this new OKJ is found defective, they will replace it free of charge. 

I'll let you guys know just how much modding i'll have to do to keep the smoke in the smoker. I already brought the X-large replacement felt gasket for the BGE and will use that if I have to on the lid. Probably will go with the Hi-temp liquid RTS silicone gasket between the SFB and the cooking chamber.

Cman out...


----------



## raastros2

Do yal grill on halls okie joes too or y'all have to keep em seperate


----------



## link

I picked up an OK Joe about a month ago for $100 on CL and have used it three times now and love it. I need to do a couple of mods but even without them I can keep it between 220 and 250 with no problems at all.I think mine is an older model as the smoke stack comes out to the top right corner and is straight not the side with an elbow. and the serial number in under 5000.


----------



## cman55

raastros2 said:


> Do yal grill on halls okie joes too or y'all have to keep em seperate


Depends on what I'm cookin Raas. I did some 1.5" Bone in Ribeye steaks on the SFB directly and they came out better than Texas Roadhouse's steaks. I don't think I'll ever need to grill on the smoking chamber side as the cooking area is huge.


----------



## raastros2

Very nice Yesh that's what I was asking is if you used direct heat in your main chamber


----------



## rabbithutch

I can't add anything to this thread from experience, but I looked at OKJs a couple years ago and was about to buy one when SWMBO convinced me to get the MES.  If I were looking to get a wood smoker now, I would consider the OKJ as I think is has a good price point (and I'm poorer than a churchmouse).

I can't find the post, but someone mentioned considering a Weber kettle vs an OKJ.  I'd get the OKJ then shop CL for a Weber Kettle.  I found a 22.5" one in nearly new condition made in the mid '90s - the one with the ash catcher pot -  for $25 last summer.  There are lots of folks getting out of charcoal going to gas Weber's.  There are enough of them out there that you can be picky if you have the time and patience.


----------



## ramon

There is a big difference from the “OLD” Oklahoma Joe's BBQ, compared to the “NEW” Char Broil Oklahoma Joe's BBQ. First off the OLD was built using 1/4" steel. which will last you a lifetime. Everything about it is lifetime. The NEW Char Broil Oklahoma Joe's BBQ is made of maybe 1/8", if that steel, which once it starts to rust will not last you very long. Now as far as the Horizon BBQ's they are exactly like the OLD Oklahoma Joe's BBQ's. That is why the cost of one is about twice that of the Char Broil model. My recommendation would be to purchase the Horizon and you will not have to by another BBQ ever again. I know that you will not be sorry. Also, as a side note, the NEW Char Broil Oklahoma Joe's BBQ are known to leak smoke which inhibits temperature regulation.


----------



## cman55

The costs of "modding" the new OKJ is a lot easier on the wallet. The Horizon's will cost over $1900 just to be in the game. The one I was looking at came in at $1975 ish and wifey in no uncertain terms said "fuggedaboutit". With small investments like Olive Oil to coat the outside of the grill and a cover, the OKJ will last. You can also buy the BGE gaskets on a roll to seal the OKJ's cooking area.

You do have to do a careful inspection of the unit before you buy and make sure that the unit you pick is the unit delivered. I sent my first OKJ back to Lowes because it appeared that it had been dropped on one side somewhere in the shipping process. Lowes didn't have a problem with that and I actually went to the store, looked at all their floor models and handpicked the best one which they delivered. Once I modded the unit with the gasket and added 3 extra thermometers, I now have a smoking machine and the product this thing produces is to die for. Temps of course have to be monitored as with any offset smoker.

Just like with anything else, the better you take care of it, the longer it will last you. If you got the 2G's for the Horizon, by all means buy it. The weight alone of that beast will set you back quite a bit in shipping costs.

Me, I have a wife and a happy life sooooo......... 

JMHO


----------



## ribwizzard

Someone should develop a spray on coating that would hold up to high heat and have insulating qualities! Applied similar to truck bed coatings. That would be the perfect fix to all of these box store cookers.

Any chemists out there listening?


----------



## cman55

Sounds like the stuff they put on the bottom of the Space Shuttles..


----------



## akloss

Just scored an original Oklahoma Joes smoke for 125 on CL! 













image.jpg



__ akloss
__ Apr 23, 2014


----------



## sgtmonte

akloss said:


> Just scored an original Oklahoma Joes smoke for 125 on CL!


Very Nice.  I've been looking for one just like it.


----------



## cpl0313

cromag said:


> I've had mine for 3 months and used it twice.. I love mine. I used the cheaper offset Chargriller a few years ago and this OK Longhorn I bought to replace my UDS (tired of the UDS lid temp swings).
> 
> found flat fireplace gasket rope and added it between the side fire box and cooking chamber and with new longer bolts I was able to seal the leak that way. I added gasket rope around the lids, 2 new thermometers in the lid, high temp silicone where the smoke stack bolts onto the cooking chamber and tuning plates. All this for half the price  of the Lang. I've always used charcoal and chunks obviously since you can't add when using UDS now with this one I actually did a whole smoke using only splits.




What are these "tuning plates" you speak of?


----------



## bryanmp9c

They are plates that even the heat out through the whole unit vs being hotter on the firebox side.


----------



## bryanmp9c

image.jpg



__ bryanmp9c
__ May 3, 2014






Sample photo of one someone made


----------



## bryanmp9c

image.jpg



__ bryanmp9c
__ May 3, 2014






There is one from horizon


----------



## cpl0313

Well, no crap!  I've been wondering about plating the bottom of mine with something just like that. Small holes near the fire and larger ones as it goes out. Is there a formula for the hole sizes and placement?


----------



## bryanmp9c

I think they go 1/4 out to 7/8 but I don't remember the spacing on them. Maybe someone who has a plate can chime in with measurements


----------



## link

Local hardware store switching from Ace to Aco and having huge sales. I got a cover for my Oklahoma Joe for $7.99 today. Think I will go pick up another one just to have.


----------



## cliff houde

saw at wally-world, they have a brand new one for $268.... think i need to get this?


----------



## floyd

I have both the Okie Joe as well as the Weber Kettle and there is no comparison. They are both great for grilling, with Weber being better, but for smokin' meat, you can't beat an Okie Joe. I made all the mods talked about here and I wouldn't trade it fore $1900Horizon.


----------



## mistress of fir

I, too, have a OJ smoker (new) but I am most unhappy with it. The cooking unit door and smoker box door leak smoke and I'm sure, heat like a sieve!  I am having a hard time holding the temp. I've used the Minion method for years and it worked beautifully but not in this smoker. I put insulation made for grills around the doors and while it helped some it hasn't helped enough. I had a Charbroil for years and years and it was great - this one, not so much.  After reading all the "fixes" one can do to this smoker to make it work it seems easier just to buy a better smoker! Wish I had discovered this forum before I bought it.

Maybe you could answer a question for me: The paint on the side and bottom of the fire box is fast burning away leaving bare metal.  I don't remember that happening with my previous smoker but it was many years ago when it was first fired up! is this a common thing to happen?


----------



## bryanmp9c

Nope not common after a while sure but I have had many fires in mine an the paint still looks great.


----------



## mistress of fir

Thank you so much for the response.  Any ideas on what might be going on?  I've had 2 fires only...........


----------



## bryanmp9c

Do you have the grate in the bottom of the fire box ? Are your fires way too hot ?


----------



## mistress of fir

I do have a grate in the bottom of the fire box. Had to pull it from the old Charbroil before it went to the curb and used an aluminum pan the first time.  I can't thinkg the fires were too hot - the temp never gets above about 325 - and then it won't hold..  At least, I don't think that's too hot.  Been smoking meat for years - even small time competition - and  never had a problem with that old CharBroil or using a converted oil barrel and burn barrel for fuel (which was a first)! 

I guess I'll just keep trying to make some changes as I go.  Maybe try painting it and see what happens!

Thank you, again, for your thoughts! I'm really new at having problems and I guess I've just been lucky! I'll just do a little jerry rigging and see how that goes!


----------



## bryanmp9c

The oke joe should have come with one for it. Also the factory temp gauge is crap don't rely on that at all. Also add the exhaust extension that will help hold allot of heat.


----------



## mudfarmer

How long did it take to get your convection plate from horizon? It's been over a month and their customer service sucks!  I too have a bolted OKJ i got off CL. Mine has wooden handles and I know the newer ones have coil handles, so I'm not sure exactly when it was made or by who. The trial run with no mods worked well for baby backs. I started a chimney of coals and used maple splits to smoke them. It held temps good, just had to add a few splits every hour or so


----------



## james1nc

my plate took  3 weeks , I had to  call ,I could not get reply from emails.


----------



## mudfarmer

I have tried to call several times and also left a voicemail, to no avail. If I have to drive across the state just to talk to them I'm gonna be a MAD S.O.B. when I get there!


----------



## james1nc

mudfarmer said:


> I have tried to call several times and also left a voicemail, to no avail. If I have to drive across the state just to talk to them I'm gonna be a MAD S.O.B. when I get there!


becareful about driving over they had to make mine because they were out .


----------



## mudfarmer

I assume they make them as they are ordered since there's a 3-4 week wait.


----------



## mudfarmer

I finally got someone to talk to. Turns out my order was misplaced but thankfully they found it and I should have it in a day or two.


----------



## thatcho

Is there a way to check if they are made in china? I just went to Lowes in my area the Ok Joe quality looks pretty good. Definitely better than my MB 30 propane.


----------



## fdannyw

All the new Oklahoma Joe smokers are made in China you have to find a old one to get one made in USA


----------



## cpl0313

For what I paid for this smoker I was hoping for way better quality. The fire box is all but burnt out and it's only three years old. I've had to rebuild the damper/clean out door and the rest of the firebox won't last thru the winter. The price to replace these parts exceeds the worth of the smoker.  A new smoker is in my near future.


----------



## tim harb

Char-Broil makes them now.


----------



## tim harb

It is the smaller version of the Longhorn. I just got one being shipped to me today. At least if it is bad you can take it to walmart.


----------



## tim harb

The Problem with China is the quality control issues. If you get one, you will have to double check it over to make sure that it is good. Check those welds and check if they aligned the doors right. You may have to bring one or two back to get a decent one.


----------



## tim harb

What size sheet of expanded metal would be good to make a coal basket for the fire box in a OK joes


----------



## kylebear

Not to chime in since im so new but i got the oklahoma joe highland from walmart for 260 still mych better the  the brinkmann from home depot and i figuee its a good first smoker


----------



## bluewhisper

This is my first time reading this thread and I've learned a lot about the differences among offsets. My sig is a link to my rig, AFAIK nobody else here is running a Masterbuilt offset - ?? - anyway I got in the ball park for cheap at $125.

I have fewer complaints than many here, regarding build quality. (I used to have a New Braunfels Big Texas with very poor welds, visibly crooked.) The lid seals are drafty and I'm trying to figure out a better fix than folded foil. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It has the usual offset quirks but I love the versatility. I'm glad my cooking surface is three racks that I can shuffle or remove. Because I can raise the charcoal tray in the chamber, I can actually grill like a hibachi, with less fuel.

I've scorched the paint on the firebox lid, but I blame myself for that. Otherwise the paint is suffering from the unit sitting out in the weather since May 2012. But it's nowhere near any kind of rust-through problems. I haven't needed to repair anything.

I think I'll remove the swinging rack mounted in the lid, though. I've never used it, and it interferes with tall pieces like the turkey breast which I recently cooked on the old Weber kettle. Butts wouldn't fit, either.

All in all, I'm happy with it.


----------



## fla-q

Wife just got me a new Chinese longhorn from Walmart. It has the typical defects noted by everyone else, i.e. door misalignment, scratches etc. The difference is she pointed these issues out to the manager and walked out with an $84 discount. This smoker is well worth $350.


----------



## fla-q

Okay folks, first fire in the new Q. The menu today is a brisket flat (on and doing good), 2 racks of baby backs (going on in 4 hours), 2 chickens (going on in 5 hours), 1 double smoked spiral cut ham (going on in 6 hours). The ham is primarily to make my favorite red eye gravy. :)
I will also slip in some crab, garlic, and parmesan stuffed mushrooms just because. The weather is a little Crappy today (have to wear insulated flip flops), but should be 80 by tomorrow.


----------



## fla-q

20141231_163734.jpg



__ fla-q
__ Jan 1, 2015






Test


----------



## thatcho

So from what i gather. If you ask to see the ones in stock if assembled and give em a good once over you can get a descent one. As with others make your mods to fit your style and go with it.


----------



## cpl0313

I won't own another one. The fire box is apparently made out of tin foil. I've rebuilt the firebox door/damper. The box itself won't last the winter. It's three years old.


----------



## fla-q

Speaking for me, the one wife got me was the last one in the store which is why she got 20% off.
I haven't made any mods yet, but I actually like a little variance of temp from one end to the other cause I tend to cook more than one type of meat at a time. Works well.


----------



## northernsmoker

I'm debating between the OK Joe and the Brikmann trailmaster vertical smoker. Both are the same price range and need modifications.
I smoke mostly beef ribs and wondered which one I should get? I don't care so much for perfect temperature etc, I smoke for 5 hrs and finish in the oven.

S


----------



## cman55

NorthernSmoker said:


> I'm debating between the OK Joe and the Brikmann trailmaster vertical smoker. Both are the same price range and need modifications.
> I smoke mostly beef ribs and wondered which one I should get? I don't care so much for perfect temperature etc, I smoke for 5 hrs and finish in the oven.
> 
> S


I own the OKJ and from what I've read, at the price point we're talking about... $400-$500, The Joe is your best bet. Just make sure you do a really good visual inspection on it in the store you're buying it from. Make sure the chamber door lines up straight along with the firebox. You're better off picking one preassembled off the floor for delivery too. They're heavy and with a decent amount of care (covering, etc..), should last quite a few years.


----------



## northernsmoker

Cman55 said:


> I own the OKJ and from what I've read, at the price point we're talking about... $400-$500, The Joe is your best bet. Just make sure you do a really good visual inspection on it in the store you're buying it from. Make sure the chamber door lines up straight along with the firebox. You're better off picking one preassembled off the floor for delivery too. They're heavy and with a decent amount of care (covering, etc..), should last quite a few years.


Went Back to Lowes and they were out of everything. So I took the OK Joe Highland display model for $300 Canadian :)
Comparing to my old $100 peace of Junk that had more holes than Swiss Cheese this looks like professional unit. 

Can't wait to start using it.


----------



## cman55

NorthernSmoker said:


> Cman55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own the OKJ and from what I've read, at the price point we're talking about... $400-$500, The Joe is your best bet. Just make sure you do a really good visual inspection on it in the store you're buying it from. Make sure the chamber door lines up straight along with the firebox. You're better off picking one preassembled off the floor for delivery too. They're heavy and with a decent amount of care (covering, etc..), should last quite a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> Went Back to Lowes and they were out of everything. So I took the OK Joe Highland display model for $300 Canadian :)
> Comparing to my old $100 peace of Junk that had more holes than Swiss Cheese this looks like professional unit.
> 
> Can't wait to start using it.
Click to expand...

You won't be sorry and congrats! Welcome to the wonderful world of stick burning. First thing you do while seasoning it is to note the smoke leak points. It will leak some and you'll want to address that soon as you can. The next mod would be to get a heat baffle plate. If you know any machinists or have access to that kind of equipment, do a search on this site for "OKJ Mods". You'll be surprised at the ingenuity of the folks when it comes to their OKJ's. If you want to use a gasket around the cooking chamber, I would look into buying the gasket for the large BGE. Cut the long way and glued to the OKJ, they will cut down on your smoke leakage significantly.

Let me know how things work out!

Cman


----------



## thatcho

Good news found one used but in good condition 150. I was wondering who has made the charcoal basket?


----------



## beef4me

Hey Thatcho, I made my own, I watched this video on youtube and copied him...works great


----------



## thatcho

Beef4Me looks like i will be making one myself also. I am looking at adding some type of baffles or plates also. Thnks for link


----------



## thatcho

Cmann55 we have a fireplace store that has all types of rope gaskets on spools looks like i will be getting some. Thnks for the info


----------



## valleypoboy

Lots of good info in this thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127173/temperature-control-for-my-oklahoma-joe-longhorn 
The basket is pretty easy.  You just need some expanded steel and a way to cut it.  Just make sure you don't make it too big.  I made mine 12" x 11" and it BARELY fits into the fire box.
Be sure to watch Adamstonad's youtube video.  There's lots of great mods that can be done to this smoker.


----------



## tallon713

For those trying to decide.....I just want to say that I own the brinkmann TMLE and finally saw a Okie Joe at walmart. What a differance!!! The Brinkmann is thin metal, maybe 1/8" and all bolt together some spot welds in the cc. If I wasn't set on a1/4" pit I would buy the Joe in an instant. The quality is better, the steel is better, the fire box is better.....Its just better!!! Don't even think about the brinkmann, all the time and money I have put into mine I'll never get back and still don't like it. GET THE JOE! hope this helps.


----------



## smokin tim

I have an Oklahoma Joe horizontal smoker and am having trouble getting a fairly consistent temperature. I have to constantly open the firebox door and then temp drops, so I then shut the box but the temp spikes back up too high so I open it up until temp drops again. I am having to do this too much. What am I doing wrong?? I fill my chimney with charcoal till white, then I put them in firebox along with a little wood.

Thank you for any suggestions...........Smokin' Tim...


----------



## cman55

Smokin Tim said:


> I have an Oklahoma Joe horizontal smoker and am having trouble getting a fairly consistent temperature. I have to constantly open the firebox door and then temp drops, so I then shut the box but the temp spikes back up too high so I open it up until temp drops again. I am having to do this too much. What am I doing wrong?? I fill my chimney with charcoal till white, then I put them in firebox along with a little wood.
> 
> Thank you for any suggestions...........Smokin' Tim...


Well Tim, I'd would start by looking at how you have your dampers set up. Basically, your far end damper will control your airflow which in turn, controls your temp. Leave the far end damper full open and control the temps with the firebox damper. Next, get a heat baffle plate. This will distribute the heat and smoke throughout the cooking chamber. You may have noticed that your OKJ is hotter on the firebox side than the far end. A baffle plate will eliminate this. Lastly, charcoal briquettes burn hot so try Lump Charcoal. Far less ash to clean out which means less rust. If you really want a more thorough temp monitoring system, the OKJ has an additional thermometer port so purchase one and install. That should give you a pretty good window into what's going on in your cooking chamber. I've added 2 additional thermometers at grate level so I have 4 on my OKJ.


----------



## tim harb

I would first not use the temps gauges as accurate temp. get a thermometer and put in and all the way through the potatoe (use it as a stand but not to where the temp of the grates will affect the reading) or buy an actual oven remote thermometer.  You take temps at grate level. The ones on top are not all that great especially if the fire box is open. I would also find a small flat cookie sheet that is the right size to fit under your grates. You can cut one at like 6 inch or 4 inch. spread these around with larger gaps at the stack end and thinner gaps in beginning. You can add and remove to adjust. I always had better luck if I kept one plate under the 3 inch elbow I installed to force the smoke and heat to circulate. then I put a temp probe at before the elbow and one 4 inches from the fire box opening at grate level. When you cure your smoker after a cleaning you can adjust to get it with in 20 degree temps of each other. (slight temp difference can be used to your advantage.) Now with the briskets buring too quickly and hot can be what your using and how your using it. First find a good quality charcoal.  Stubbs is what a lot of smokers recommend. You can even order from Walmart and have it delivered site to store sometimes.... Next make a minion basket out of expanded metal. You can get it from Lowes home depot ect. You can look up videos on how to do it. or you can buy one and have it shipped for your smoker. Put the fuel in there unlit. I usually use a mix of wood and stubb or even blue bag. get like 4-8 briquettes and get them white and put in a corner on top of the unlit fuel. or if you like you can get wood chips and get them started and use them as a starter for smoky flavor. (do what you prefer and experiment.) This usually will control heat issues after it raises temp and can make your fuel usage decreased. I normally put in most corner. this makes it so air can get under the coals as then cook. I ran into issues when lighting them near the fire box adjustment that it can ash and close the gap and choke the temp but if away from the opening it can make it last longer. The minion method has produced the best results with me. I tried to get the baffle plate and it wouldn't let temps work in mine. I have seen where some people have issues and others don't. I would also sugest that you get some thick oven flat rope to seal the fire box door and even the main cooking door. This will help with temp control as well.


----------



## fishegg

OK pic 1.jpg



__ fishegg
__ Oct 14, 2015


















OK pic 2.jpg



__ fishegg
__ Oct 14, 2015


















OK pic 3.jpg



__ fishegg
__ Oct 14, 2015






I believe I have found an older model OK Joe, the can looks like 1/4 inch to me. Its for sale but about 3 hours away. Can anyone help me identify this model? There is no website that supports the OK Joe line of smokers that I can find right now. Also, can anyone please tell me what the cut off date is for the old to new? I won't mind making a run for it if it's worth it. I don't see any out there now with a pull out ash drawer, thank you very much for your time.


----------



## simko

Good Morning Everyone!

I just purchased a second hand (used once?) OKJ Highland smoker. For the price point (i paid 100 cad) I feel as if this was my best buy, I plan on building a horizontal offset smoker in the future, no time for that now.

Before i start using this thing, i plan on taking some of it apart, cleaning it down and doing a few simple modifications. I was hoping i could list a few things, and hopefully someone will chime in if theres a better option , I tried reading through this thread but i see that different people have results with different methods.

1. Sealing cracks, some are using high heat RTV (red stuff) whereas others are using some kind of fiberglass ? (is that correct?) Is one better than the other?

2.  A plate on the bottom? Is this to reflect heat from the bottom to raise the internal temperature towards the cooking surface? Not sure I understand the purpose of this

3. A plate that closes the opening between the firebox and cook chamber? Again, I dont understand the purpose

4. Adding thermometers at the cooking rack level, makes sense, what are good thermometers to get for this?

5. a bit of ductwork to stop smoke from escaping the cook chamber so quickly

6. expanded metal basket for wood and charcoal

7. Sealing the doors, looks like felt gaskets burn out, 1/2" stove rope is too big,  does anyone have success with anything that doesnt burn out?

8. Adding latches to keep the doors clamped shut (can someone let me know what these latches are called?)

Am i missing anything else? thanks in advance everyone, looking forward to setting this thing up :)


----------



## vthokies92

IMG_8356.JPG



__ vthokies92
__ May 12, 2017








Floyd said:


> Help. I already have a nice Weber Summit gas grill but I want to do REAL BBQ and smoke. I like the Okie Joe because it is much heavier, sturdier,  and better built than the Char Broil and Brinkman knockoffs.  Can you give some specifics about the mods you are making: diffuser plate, door locks, etc? I appreciate your help.


 I bought the  Oklahoma Joe's Highland reverse flow smoker from Amazon for $380 with ree shipping and it was delivered in the box in great condition.   This model has tuning plates already with it and the only thing I had to do was add the caulking on the seams and  gasket on the doors.  it's an awesome low-price smoker.


----------



## vthokies92

I would get the black RTV paint.   I got it for mine and it looks great. I don't like the red.
 The latches I got are called smoker toggle latches.
 I rely on the thermometers that go in the smoker and in the meat.   I bought the ones for the door but don't really rely on it.


----------



## vthokies92

simko said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I just purchased a second hand (used once?) OKJ Highland smoker. For the price point (i paid 100 cad) I feel as if this was my best buy, I plan on building a horizontal offset smoker in the future, no time for that now.
> 
> Before i start using this thing, i plan on taking some of it apart, cleaning it down and doing a few simple modifications. I was hoping i could list a few things, and hopefully someone will chime in if theres a better option , I tried reading through this thread but i see that different people have results with different methods.
> 
> 1. Sealing cracks, some are using high heat RTV (red stuff) whereas others are using some kind of fiberglass ? (is that correct?) Is one better than the other?
> 
> 2.  A plate on the bottom? Is this to reflect heat from the bottom to raise the internal temperature towards the cooking surface? Not sure I understand the purpose of this
> 
> 3. A plate that closes the opening between the firebox and cook chamber? Again, I dont understand the purpose
> 
> 4. Adding thermometers at the cooking rack level, makes sense, what are good thermometers to get for this?
> 
> 5. a bit of ductwork to stop smoke from escaping the cook chamber so quickly
> 
> 6. expanded metal basket for wood and charcoal
> 
> 7. Sealing the doors, looks like felt gaskets burn out, 1/2" stove rope is too big,  does anyone have success with anything that doesnt burn out?
> 
> 8. Adding latches to keep the doors clamped shut (can someone let me know what these latches are called?)
> 
> 
> Am i missing anything else? thanks in advance everyone, looking forward to setting this thing up :)



 Go for the black RTV caulk it looks much better than the red.
 The latches are called smoker toggle latches -  check Amazon for both


----------



## vthokies92

The Lava Lock gaskets work great.
 I got the thermo pro wireless thermometer. one goes on the rack the other goes in the meat, it's excellent


----------



## bigsyd

Can we bring this topic into current 2017 times? I'm in the market for a Horizon but might want to save some money with the Oklahoma Joe.

What's the quality and Guage of steel in these Oklahoma Joe's which I hear are made in China now?


----------



## floyd

markg said:


> Hi all, long time member but seldom post.  I'm looking to upgrade my smoker (currently use a charbroil barrel type) and noticed that the box stores are now selling the "oklahoma joe" model for approx $425.  I've looked at comparable models such as horizon and they are twice that.
> 
> Basically I'm looking to see if this is a decent model or will it be comparable to the charbroil I use now?  Am I better off spending the $800+ for a horizon?  I did some serches and found a few topics about oklahoma joes but I'm not sure if they are for the newer models or old ones.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## floyd

I have an Okie Joe and love it. Once you get a vial base it is very easy to regulate the temperature and keep the fire going. Pork butts, ribs, briskets, chickens, etc come out mouth watering and so tender. For the price it bears everything out there.


----------



## floyd

oldschoolbbq said:


> Yeah, ain't it fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I love overnighters ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results are amazing ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> stan       aka       oldschool
> 
> have fun and.......................


Those look wonderful. What do you do to get the nice smooth sheen on the finished product. What cut of meat do you use?


----------



## worm304

Can anyone recommend a mid level unit that is better than the oklahoma joe but less expensive than the higher end models listed in this thread?  Something around $800 that doesn't need as much mod'ing?


----------



## bigsyd

worm304 said:


> Can anyone recommend a mid level unit that is better than the oklahoma joe but less expensive than the higher end models listed in this thread?  Something around $800 that doesn't need as much mod'ing?



Take a look at the Horizon 16. Made by the people who designed and produced the original Oklahoma Joe before they sold to Charbroiler


----------



## worm304

bigsyd said:


> Take a look at the Horizon 16. Made by the people who designed and produced the original Oklahoma Joe before they sold to Charbroiler


Thanks.  That would be what I am interested in.  I am assuming shipping is a couple $100?  So the bottom line has to be over $1000.


----------



## ammaturesmoker

worm304 said:


> Thanks.  That would be what I am interested in.  I am assuming shipping is a couple $100?  So the bottom line has to be over $1000.



What I would do is look for an Old Country Pecos....seems ot be a happy medium and no modding required. I have an original OKJ. Let me paint a picture for you....inside of the lids you have a door stop flange and is thin. Well the flange on the inside of my unit is thick metal than the actual cooker they now make.


----------

